# I am beside myself



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max is 2 1/2 years old GSD and started doing senior citizens home visits since he was 1 1/2, he and I are a member of a K9 drill team, he is also TDI certified therapy dog, we go to the local hospitals at least 4 times a month, and spend a lot of time in the Physc ward, still goes to training class 2 times a week, so I volunteered for pet therapy at Detroits Children's Hospital, filled out the app`s got the references, went to the vets this morning for a print out of his records the Gals there and Max`s doctor were excited that he was going to be at the children's hospital, so the Gal from Children's hospital calls me this afternoon and says "we dont allow GSD`s" WHAT? I said, dosent say that in there brochure or on there website i`m really po`d right now, called TDI there going to offer some help and I need to start a letter writing campaign. I just cant believe what I heard


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so very sorry. I guess that's the facility's policy? Makes me wonder if they have a list.. no chows or chow-mixes, no northern breeds, no bully breeds... etc. I really hope you find some answers here, or, find a facility that is open-minded where your GSD can help soothe and cheer children.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

It all comes down to two things, neither of which has anything to do with you or the dog. Its a question of CYA (Cover your a$$) and MONEY.

Im sure they see it like if the unthinkable happened and your dog or any other GSD would happen to bite one of the children it would be the hospitals fault for allowing it to be there in the first place. The lawsuite would be a no brainer,( hospital allows children to be in contact with a dangerous dog, The lawyer would have a field day with that) and many heads would roll and people would loose their jobs, careers not to mention bad press for the hospital.

Nobody is willing to put their careers on the line based on how a dog they know nothing about happens to be feeling that day. 

Dont take it so personal, it has nothing to do with you or your dog. Your dealing with big people with big jobs covering their big A$$es. You'll never make it happen. Be content with visting the seniors and making their day just a little bit better. Its great work that you do and I respect you and your dog for going through all the training and paper work to brighten up someone elses day.

Just my opinion


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

maybe you could try another childrens hospital, they may not all have the same rules. Regardless, be extremely happy with Max's success and know that he is helping so many people recover or just plain feel good, that it shouldnt matter their age, all that matters is you have an amazing dog, and a huge heart to share his love with so many people.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Poop on them Kenny, Max should go elsewhere, I can personally vouch for him after all he is my nephew! LOL The kids are the ones that are missing out. Ken is my brother I KNOW that Max is very well trained and a really great dog!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: butch33611It all comes down to two things, neither of which has anything to do with you or the dog. Its a question of CYA (Cover your a$$) and MONEY.
> 
> Im sure they see it like if the unthinkable happened and your dog or any other GSD would happen to bite one of the children it would be the hospitals fault for allowing it to be there in the first place. The lawsuite would be a no brainer,( hospital allows children to be in contact with a dangerous dog, The lawyer would have a field day with that) and many heads would roll and people would loose their jobs, careers not to mention bad press for the hospital.
> 
> ...


LOL, never say "never" to me, by the time all is said and done in the next few weeks, one of 2 things will happen, I`ll be in there with Max, or they`ll be changing there brochures and website to say what dogs are and are not allowed at Detroit Children's hospital, its BS that I spent the time and money to apply, If I had known up front then I wouldn't have bothered,


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

While it is upsetting that they allowed you to do so much before telling you GSDs are not allowed, any facility has the right to refuse any animal they choose.

I agree the hospital should list excluded dogs on the website - a calm letter or meeting encouraging that might go a long way.

On our website, we list dogs that have additional requirements before taking our classes. Those are insurance requirements. We do not accept pit bulls - that is also due to insurance regulations.

Some facilities don't allow registered therapy animals (Delta, TDI, etc) - but will allow certified therapy dogs. Some welcome dogs, but not cats. That is their right.

AAT should not be a platform for fighting breed discrimination, no matter how much it might make us 'beside ourselves.' Keep the issues separate - we have all worked too hard to get animal assisted therapy recognized as a valuable resource to get bad marks for making personal issues a part of the AAT world. The hospital may change activity directors or other personnel down the road and your dog could be allowed.

Can someone in your group give a presentation including pictures of your dog and other GSDs working with children? That's how you change things - education.

Many places will welcome your dog - call around. Don't limit yourself to nursing homes. Skye has never been turned away so I am fortunate about that. If she had been, I would take my golden retriever to that place if I felt we were more accepted. All dogs have their place and you will find the one for your dog.


----------

